# Monitor for Programming



## ank.nsit (Jul 22, 2016)

Hi, I need a monitor mainly for long hours programming.

My main concern is least eye fatigue and easy to read display.
Size wise I think 22-24inch would be good.

Would it be wise to use a TV as monitor? 

Budget is around 10K but can stretch a little in case I find a worthy option.

Thanks,
Ank


----------



## anky (Jul 22, 2016)

you can use this to relieve your eyes of stress.

HealthAndYoga Relaxing Gel Eye Mask with Strap-on Velcro, Cooling Relaxation for Tired Eyes: Amazon.in: Health &amp; Personal Car

I really like widescreen monitor while coding.


----------



## ank.nsit (Jul 22, 2016)

anky said:


> I really like widescreen monitor while coding.



Isn't a long monitor better than a wide one for programming?


----------



## anky (Jul 22, 2016)

ank.nsit said:


> Isn't a long monitor better than a wide one for programming?



in my code..there are are long lines of code sideways. Can u see long monitors to buy? I don't think so. now a days, am using dual monitor setup in my office, that's even better, very convenient


----------



## Desmond (Jul 22, 2016)

For eye fatigue, you should use f.lux and set your monitor's glare to a warmer temperature. This will reduce stress on your eyes, especially in low light conditions.

Check it: f.lux: software to make your life better


----------



## RCuber (Jul 22, 2016)

BTW, using multiple monitors is recomended over a single large monitor.  total resolution matters more the the size.


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Jul 25, 2016)

Dell Monitor (S2216H)

Diagonally View able Size: 54.61 cm 21.5 Inches (21.5-inch wide viewable image size)
Aspect Ratio: Widescreen (16:9)
Panel Type, Surface: In-plane switching, Glossy with Low-Haze 3H
Optimal resolution: 1920 x 1080 at 60Hz
Active Display Area (H x V): 476.06mm x 267.78mm 18.74" x 10.54"
Contrast Ratio: 1000: 1 (typical), Dynamic Contrast Ratio : 8 Million: 1
Brightness: 250 cd/m2 (typical)


----------



## anky (Jul 25, 2016)

there is one ultrawide monitor of LG for around 15k.
it can serve the purpose of dual monitors, please check that out


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 25, 2016)

ank.nsit said:


> Hi, I need a monitor mainly for long hours programming.
> 
> My main concern is least eye fatigue and easy to read display.
> Size wise I think 22-24inch would be good.
> ...



LG 24MP88HM 24 Inch IPS Monitor -14855.

Link:*www.infibeam.com/Computers_A...nch-ips-monitor/P-coac-89628669983-cat-z.html


----------



## anky (Jul 25, 2016)

LG 21: 9 UltraWide 25UM65, 25 Inches Monitor Price in India - Buy LG 21: 9 UltraWide 25UM65, 25 Inches Monitor Online - Infibeam.co





bssunilreddy said:


> LG 24MP88HM 24 Inch IPS Monitor -14855.
> 
> Link:*www.infibeam.com/Computers_A...nch-ips-monitor/P-coac-89628669983-cat-z.html


How about this one sunil? Please reply to my thread also..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 26, 2016)

anky said:


> LG 21: 9 UltraWide 25UM65, 25 Inches Monitor Price in India - Buy LG 21: 9 UltraWide 25UM65, 25 Inches Monitor Online - Infibeam.co
> How about this one sunil? Please reply to my thread also..



Its better to go with this only.

LG 24MP88HM 24 Inch IPS Monitor -14855.

Link:*www.infibeam.com/Computers_A...nch-ips-monitor/P-coac-89628669983-cat-z.html


----------

